# My Cat keeps going into neighbours houses and harassing them



## TQuinn84 (Oct 19, 2015)

My cat is really sociable and wherever we have lived he's always liked to go visiting neighbours. He has beautiful fur and a lovely nature so has always been popular and well liked by the neighbours, who enjoy his visits. However we now live in a different estate where some of our neighbours do not like him visiting. Had one on my door step shouting today because he darted in her house this morning when she opened the door and upset her dog. The dog chased him, he got a fright and weed on her floor and when she tried to get him our he attacked her leg. I'm having problems with this neighbour in particular. He doesn't normally attack people, he's normally a very docile cat. Yet for some reason he still keeps trying to go in her house. She doesn't feed him or pet him, is usually quite aggressive towards him actually. I've tried googling ways of stopping your cat going in neighbours houses, but can only seem to find tips on how to keep neighbours cat coming in of tips that apply to neighbours with cat flap or who are feeding cats. Does anyone have any advice? My cat is well fed and gets lots of attention at home. But still has around 15 people on his 'visit list'. He's always enjoyed his daily visits to people and I suppose he's got used to people enjoying his visits. This is the first neighbour who hasn't liked him (and the first neighbour he actively keeps going into the house of)


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

You need to buy your neighbour a decent cat repellant or prevent your cat physically accessing other properties. 

Our last cat went into a neighbours house and was found asleep on the bed! We provides sprays and lion poo, both stopped the little monster. She still went into the house the otherside but they didn't mind at all and they didn't feed her, they are quite gutted new kitty doesn't visit.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

only other way is to keep him inside unfortunately.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you cat proof your yard or build a free standing enclosure? Both can be done quite cheaply and will allow your cat to have safe access outside without bothering any neighbours.


----------

